# Baltimore DTG Vendors



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

At the Baltimore Show I collected 3 shirts from different dealers.. Can you guests which is which? If you went to the show, please dont ruin it for the rest.. 

Which looks the best to you?

Thanks in advance.

Sawgrass
M&R IDOT
FlexiJet


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

My guess as to the order you have above.
Flexi
IDOT
Sawgrass
And no I was not there.
 
Dan


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Dan, 

Congrats you are wrong..

Actually you got one right.. haha


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Dang  
Flexi
Sawgrass
IDOT
Dan


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

haha.. One try per customer.. Dan so since your the ink man.. Some of the inks felt like they were on top of the shirt while others felt like it was in the shirt.. want to try and explain?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Maybe some of them used a pre-treatment while another did not  
Dan


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

hmmm. thats a good one!!! So people are pretreating white whites? I would think this is a waste of time and money.. Unless they were trying to give a "good sample".


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Some like it some do not especialy in production mode, it helps some inks while others do not need it  
Dan


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

stix said:


> At the Baltimore Show I collected 3 shirts from different dealers.. Can you guests which is which? If you went to the show, please dont ruin it for the rest..
> 
> Which looks the best to you?
> 
> ...


Flexi
Sawgrass
Idot (never heard of this one, is it new?)

Thanks


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Congrats (martinwoods)

Your right!!! IDOT is a DTG made my m&r. It has been in development for 1-2 years and being released this year.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

stix said:


> Congrats (martinwoods)
> 
> Your right!!! IDOT is a DTG made my m&r. It has been in development for 1-2 years and being released this year.


 
What do I win????
 

Thanks for letting me, I had never heard of the other one. Did they have any good stuff happening at the show?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You win !!! the bragging ability of entering a contest with no prize !!!!! LOL .. JB


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

JB.. your mean as usual.. lol


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

Am sure flexi is the 2nd, idot the first and sawgrass the last


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

Obviously i wasn't at the show and no am not blind..just hadn't read the other responses in the hope i could discover some genius in me.....apparently not!


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

at least your honest!!!! So what did you think the Flexi was the 2nd one?


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

normally the flexijet has sharper images. Though the 2nd image didn't have as many colors as the first one, it looked sharper and more vibrant. the first one looked somewhat blurred. But then again, it might have been the way the pic was taken.. reflection and all that. It just lacked the distinct details that are the trade mark of a Flexi-jet.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

All three of them use the same print engine (i.e. 48X0) with basically the same print head. From what I know, there is not real difference in the printing resolution from the 4800 to the 4800. Just improvements to the print head and print lines to help make it last longer (i.e. the teflon coating). The only difference between the three are the inks being printed and the iDot uses a different RIP. But not sure how the detail would be different other than a difference in these items.


----------

